# Ipod Jailbreaking



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the 4.2.1 version of the ipod touch but its not ios, its the 8c148 version. I was wondering if there is anyone who knows if it is possible to jailbreak it and how you would do this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive done some research and found out that you can use redsn0w but i dont know where to download this. Can anyone help me.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Jailbreaking is Illegal and you can get fined or sued for triple the amount of your ipod altogether


----------



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im pretty sure that it is legal because i just got done reading that congress passed the law making it legal saying that it does not violate the apple contract.
If you are still reluctant to believe me then go to 
iPhone 'jailbreaking' becomes lucrative industry for tech-savvy 'tweakers' - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was able to download everything however when I try to actually jailbreak it then it will not jailbreak and a pop-up comes on the screen and says that the device was not detected and that i must have read the directions wrong. I have tried this countless times and I have had no luck. 
Can anyone help me or direct me to somewhere that may be able to.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is there ever going to be a jailbreakme.com for 4.2.1 version.
Also, is it possible to downgrade from 4.2.1 to 4.1


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

It isn't illegal, at lease in the US, but it will void your warranty. This was decided legally 6 months or so ago. 

Sorry that I can't help further. I got completely fed up with my iPhone and the restrictions that AT&T and Apple put on it. After iTunes, during a synch, deleted all of my Calendar off both the phone and out of Outlook, I immediately switched to a Samsung Captivate. It's a Galaxy S with Android. BTW, I had jailbroken the iPhone with Jailbreakme but I was still on an older version of the OS.


----------



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to know anyone who could help me would you


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, no. I haven't been following the iPhone stuff since I retired mine.


----------



## codicus98 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

As Jailbreaking is not a 100% guarantee that it is going to work/ or that it wont mess up the Apple software. We cannot supply any links sorry. As we don't want to be responsible for breaking the EULA or causing more damage than good, I am going to close this thread.

Thread is closed.


----------

